# have not...yet



## PPP

I wish to say:

I had not yet finished my project.

Is the placement of "encore" correct in my French attempt?

Je n'avais pas encore fini mon projet. 

Thanks!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Perfect


----------



## PPP

thank you!!


----------



## Charlie Parker

I choose groups for plays in French. Sometimes I let group leaders choose the members of their groups. Some children are shy and may not volunteer for a part. I have to make sure everybody's been picked.

_Qui n'a pas encore été choisi ?_
_Qui n'a pas déjà été choisi ?_
_Qui d'entre vous n'a pas été choisi ?_

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Charlie Parker said:


> _Qui n'a pas encore été choisi ? _
> _Qui n'a pas déjà été choisi ?  _
> _Qui d'entre vous n'a pas *encore* été choisi ? _


Quels sont ceux qui n'ont pas encore été choisis?


----------



## le Fnake

i agree with the miss


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Missrapunzel. Est-ce que je peux dire ? Qui n'a pas été dèjà choisi "Who has not already been chosen ? Ou est-ce une faute ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci beaucoup Missrapunzel. Est-ce que je peux dire ? Qui n'a pas été dèjà choisi "Who has not already been chosen ? Ou est-ce une faute ?


_pas déjà_ pour traduire "_not already_" ou "_not yet_" est une faute.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Missrapunzel. I think in English "not already" and "not yet" have virtually the same meaning. Could I make the sentence positive and say "Johnny has already been chosen (or picked). You have to pick someone else."_ Johnny a été dèjà choisi. Tu dois choisir quelqu'un d'autre._


----------



## le Fnake

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Missrapunzel. I think in English "not already" and "not yet" have virtually the same meaning. Could I make the sentence positive and say "Johnny has already been chosen (or picked). You have to pick someone else."_ Johnny a été dèjà choisi. Tu dois choisir quelqu'un d'autre._



Yep, here it's correct, except the fact that "déjà" has to be between "a" and "été" : "a déjà été choisi"


----------



## Missrapunzel

le Fnake said:


> Yep, here it's correct, except the fact that "déjà" has to be between "a" and "été" : "a déjà été choisi"


I agree with le Fnake! 
Charlie, just make sure _*déjà*_ has the right accents.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous les deux. Alors, je peux dire. « Il a déjà été choisi.» C'est bien, ça ?


----------



## le Fnake

yep, that's it ! 
And if you talk about Mary, don't forget to add a "-e" in the end of choisi


----------



## Ginger R.

Bonjour!

S'il vous plaît, I have two lines of dailogue:
"This isn't a favor."
"Yes it is. You just haven't realized it yet."
(The favor in question is the act of flying someone to another country for a forced vacation.)
I was thinking:
"C'est pas une faveur."
"Si, c'est. Vous le rélisez pas déjà." 
Again, I think I may have the words mixed up and be missing some... 
 
Merci!
 
Ginger R.


----------



## RuK

I'd say 
"ce n'est pas un service que je te (vous) rends"
"Si, ça l'est, mais tu ne t'en es pas encore rendu compte.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hi, Ginger R, 



Vous le réalisez pas *encore*.. 

Or, 

Vous (n') en êtes pas encore conscient 



A bientôt


----------



## Micia93

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Hi, Ginger R,
> 
> 
> 
> Vous *ne*  le réalisez pas *encore*..
> 
> Or,
> 
> Vous (n') en êtes pas encore conscient
> 
> 
> 
> A bientôt


----------



## Ginger R.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Kuchiki

I would like to say "The Olympics have not started yet."

Les Jeux Olympics n'avaient pas deja commence.


----------



## pieanne

Les Jeux Olympiques n'ont pas encore commencé


----------



## Donaldos

_Les Jeux Olympi*ques* n'*ont* pas encore commencé._


----------



## Kuchiki

Merci!! Et oopsies


----------



## Hieronymus IV

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il vaut mieux dire, «Je n'ai pas _encore_ reçu mes tickets.» ou «Je n'ai pas reçu mes tickets _encore_.»? Ou le placement, c'est peut-être insignificant ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

«Je n'ai pas _encore_ reçu mes tickets.» 
«Je n'ai pas reçu mes tickets _encore_.»?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Hieronymus IV,

La première est la plus correcte, mais à l'oral si tu dis la seconde, tout le monde (en France) te comprendra très bien : on peut aussi très bien insister sur ce « encore » en le rejetant en fin de phrase.


----------



## yannalan

Dans ce cas, je pense qu'on dirait
je n'ai pas reçu mes billets... pas encore.
Si on dit
je n'ai pas reçu mes billets... encore
on  l'air de dire que c'est la deuxième ou troisième fois que ça arrive


----------



## Nicomon

yannalan said:


> Si on dit
> je n'ai pas reçu mes billets... encore
> on l'air de dire que c'est la deuxième ou troisième fois que ça arrive


 
Si on fait une pause entre billets et encore, oui. Et avec un *! *dans le ton. Par exemple : _Je n'ai pas reçu mes billets. Encore ! _

Mais bien que j'opte aussi pour la première version, si j'entendais _je n'ai pas reçu mes billets encore_, tout d'un bout, je comprendrais la même chose que ... 
_je n'ai pas encore reçu mes billets. _

Il y aurait aussi (si tu les a commandés depuis longtemps et que le facteur tarde a venir). 
_Je n'ai toujours pas reçu mes billets. _
_J'attends toujours mes billets. _


----------



## Cat1992

Hi,

"I haven't decided yet"

How would this be written in French? Is it "Je n'ai pas decidée?"

Thanks,

Cat


----------



## tilda1

je n'ai pas encore décidé


----------



## weefoot

tilda1 said:


> je n'ai pas encore décidé


----------



## Cat1992

thanks all!


----------



## linguist786

Where do you put the "encore" in the sentence below?

je ne l'ai encore pas fait
je ne l'ai pas encore fait

??


----------



## linguist786

Ok after some googling it seems to be the second one!


----------

